# Kubota B 1750 HST



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Does anyone have or know anything about this machine?? My Dad is looking at a used one with a 60" mowing deck and a loader. We have an old Kubota L-650 Backhoe that we bought many years ago and would like to know if you could use this backhoe on the 3 point hitch of this tractor or would it be to big to use on this tractor. Thanks for any input. From what I have been able to pick up on the web and there seems to be little information on this unit, it was manufactured around the early 90's and is about 21 HP.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, my Dad (a 72 year old retired Electrical Engineer, but still working everyday on a few estates) bought the little Kubota B 1750 tractor. I pick it up for him this coming Tuesday. It looks brand new, was garage kept, has 336 hours on it, the cutting edge on the bucket is not even worn it has a 60" mowing deck on it. I think I will have to fabricate a little plow to fit on the loader arms so my dad can use it to plow the driveway at the Estate he works on that is about 1/4 mile long!


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I've only seen 1 or 2 Kubotas around here,theres a couple dealers around but they just don't seem that popular in this area.This has always been John Deere country anyways with 4-5 dealers in a 30 mile radius it's hard to pass up 

Good luck with the new toy,hope he enjoys it:waving:


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

A few months late but I finally got a picture:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I have a neighbor who has 2, a friend who used one in his commercial construction business, and our town has a Kubota for roadside mowing. All have had very good service from their machines.

Almost all tractors under 50 hp are made in Asia somewhere and rebadged as domestic brands.

Look who's back!:waving:


----------

